# Liquid Hog Manure



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this on Hay Fields?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I let a guy put some on between cuttings on alfalfa fields because his pit was full.Worked well.Only thing I wasn't getting much use out of the N in the manure.

I've seen it done many times on grass and it makes a huge difference compared to no fertilizer.You can see it as plain as day,nice and green and I'd guess twice the hay tonnage.Most of what ive seen is applied after first cut ting when they need someplace to get rid of the manure.

I was supposed to get 10 loads this summer between cutting on some alf/grass mixed hay but it kept raining and grew back before they could get it put on.I'd do it again in a heart beat as long as the ground is not to wet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Corn guys take it all here. No surplus.


----------



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can you put on to much? How much per acre? Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

leader58 said:


> Can you put on to much? How much per acre? Thanks


Yes,hog manure from a pit can be high in N.Typical analysis is about 50-25-25 of N-P-K per 1000 gal for finishing hogs in a pit barn.2000 gal to acre would give you 100-50-50.

Over applying is just wasting it so best to spread it as the crop can use it.


----------



## leader58 (Aug 20, 2011)

This is from a large tank at a local hog farm. They aerate it to keep it liquid. Would it be better to mix it with a percentage of water? Thanks for all your help. Will it burn the plant if you let it grow back to say 6 inches?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes you can over apply and get things screwed up big time . They put in a bunch of big (huge)hog units north of here , guys took it that did not know what they were doing. just kept taking it on grass hay sold for mulch . Worked good at first .Put 3 times to much on cause only a 3rd was available in our dirt it caught up with them and killed the orchard grass , then they went to corn and beans those looked pity full .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be best to get a analysis test on it to see what you can apply.

Salt can be a issue also.if over applied


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We apply a couple hundred thousand gallons of poo a year. In MN, it has to be analyzed
before it can be applied, then has to be recorded in a nutrient management report ( I call it the shit list)

You can burn the ever living hell out of a crop without knowing what you have before you spread.

Have spread it a few users on alfalfa, I like it cuz it can inject a little P and K, most of the N is lost and alfalfa doesn't really need it anyway.


----------



## Leroy16 (Jul 16, 2021)

Has any one ever tried injecting liquid hog manure in the spring or fall with a vertical till applicator? Thinking about trying it this fall maybe depending on how much I have left. Thanks for the help in advance


----------

